# What's the proper length for Theraband flat bands?



## VacantStance

I'm relatively new to slingshots so I lurked for a while here and I finally ended up buying a Hellcat from Tripwire that I installed triple layer Theraband black flatbands. When the bands arrived, they were maybe 10-12 inches long. They have since been cut twice because single bands have broken while shooting. Now I have them tied at 8 inches and I notice not only what seems to be a greater velocity but a much more consistently accurate shot at 50ft. My obvious sweet spot is 8 inches with 3/8" steel shot pulled to my cheek.

So, experts, what's the sweet spot length-wise with Theraband black triple layer? Is there a legend somewhere that shows the performance of different flatbands? I apologize if this has already been covered.


----------



## JTslinger

Measure your draw length from the fork to your anchor point. Take that number and divide by either 4 or 5, add about 1/2 inch for attaching the bands to the frame and that should be the length of your bands.

For example, say you have a 30 inch draw. Divide 30 by 5, which equals 6. Add 1/2 inch which means the bands should be 6.5 inches long from the end of the bands to the start of the pouch.


----------



## Emitto

^^^^ yeah what he said!


----------



## Nobodo

Keep in mind too that it is always a tradeoff between power and band lifespan.

Using your 8 inch sweet spot as an example...

if your draw is 32 inches (4x elongation) you will get ok power and longer band life.

If your draw is 40 inches (5x elongation) you will get good power and lower band life.

The ammo you are using, width of the bands, what the bands are made of -- these all factor in too; you want to balance them for your goals.

There are a number of threads discussing this in the forum, and also at several of the merchant shops.

For example, there's some good info here, but if you search around there's plenty more info too!


----------



## VacantStance

JTslinger said:


> Measure your draw length from the fork to your anchor point. Take that number and divide by either 4 or 5, add about 1/2 inch for attaching the bands to the frame and that should be the length of your bands.
> 
> For example, say you have a 30 inch draw. Divide 30 by 5, which equals 6. Add 1/2 inch which means the bands should be 6.5 inches long from the end of the bands to the start of the pouch.


Yeah, it turns out my draw length is 34", divided by 4 and I get 8 1/2" which is about how I arrived at my sweet spot. Cool.


----------

